# Rebuild Scheduler



## Jazzy Jeff (Mar 11, 2007)

My R15-100 has just recently seemed to become a brick, after 6 months of never missing a recording. My scheduler doesn't seem to be finding over half of my series links even though they are listed in the guide? is this a known problem, and if so is there a way to fix it, without formatting the harddrive hopefully, as I have several hours of shows I have yet to watch.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

First step is to try a simple reset if you haven't already. Use the Setup Menu to select "reset", or press the red button behind the front panel access card door.


----------



## Jazzy Jeff (Mar 11, 2007)

I should have added a little more information my bad. I have already tried a simple reset with the menu, and also a rbr. Also I have unplugged it for 15 minutes and did it that way. Nothing seemed to change. I have also tried deleting every entry in the prioritizer that it would let me and redo them. the scheduler seems to still be missing 80 percent of future recordings.


----------



## irmolars (Mar 12, 2006)

This has been going on with a lot of different machines.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=111990


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Jazzy Jeff said:


> My R15-100 has just recently seemed to become a brick, after 6 months of never missing a recording. My scheduler doesn't seem to be finding over half of my series links even though they are listed in the guide? is this a known problem, and if so is there a way to fix it, without formatting the harddrive hopefully, as I have several hours of shows I have yet to watch.


Need a little more info. The guide showing all the R))s but the shows not being recorded is a new bug related to reruns vs new episodes. If you have your series links to record First Run only, then almost all those R))s won't record because mostly all shows are in reruns now. Even though they are showing in the guide - this is the bug - as if they are going to be recorded.

If you are talking about shows that are not repeats or you have set to record all showings, then you might need to delete all your series links and reset them. Also make sure that there are not scheduling conflicts or series set to record on multiple channels, which the R15 won't do.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

I have found if the guide is fully populated and you create a new series link with "all episodes" selected it will find all the episodes in the guide and place them in the TO DO list. (and record them)

If your unit isn't doing this, data is corrupted somewhere. The only sure-fire way of completely clearing any erroneous data is to do a complete reset followed by a disk reformat. Unfortunately, you will lose everything as this basically returns the unit to "out of box" conditiion.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> I have found if the guide is fully populated and you create a new series link with "all episodes" selected it will find all the episodes in the guide and place them in the TO DO list. (and record them)
> 
> If your unit isn't doing this, data is corrupted somewhere.


I hafta disagree with this as I have had multiple issues with kids' shows not recording. Many people, although I haven't, have had issues with Blue's Clues. I've had the issue with Curious George. I've added the SL multiple times and when viewing it's properties am told that no upcoming episodes have been found. Yet, if I do a search, I find plenty of episodes on the channel I want to record off of plus others.

Yet, if I do this on my TiVo, I have no problem.

- Merg


----------



## irmolars (Mar 12, 2006)

I agree, their is a problem.


----------

